# 9/13/2017 Nintendo Direct



## Jake (Sep 11, 2017)

Nintendo just announced they'll be holding their next Nintendo Direct on September 13th, 3PM PT for the US, 23:00 BST for the UK, and midnight on the 14th for Europe. Japan is also on board and the direct is set to be 45 minutes long.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

Hmm, hope we get some Pok?mon info there, would be neat to get to know more unless they do a Special one for that later.


----------



## Warrior (Sep 11, 2017)

animal crossing. gotta be. 

Or else it's fire emblem *snore*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm crossing my fingers that they announce a new Animal Crossing game, or at least give some info on the mobile app.

I also read that there will be new info on SM Odyssey! Hypeeee


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

yeah could be Warriors or they will just ramble about random Switch titles as well.


----------



## Pumpkin Rosie (Sep 11, 2017)

Kinda hope that they will at least announce that they working on a Animal Crossing game for the Switch. 
Some Pokemon news would be also nice. Otherwise I will let myself be surprised what Nintendo will show
us.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 11, 2017)

I can't wait to see my favourite game (_Bayonetta 3_) for the first time!


----------



## amazonevan19 (Sep 11, 2017)

there better as **** be news on pokemon or else I'll probably not buy USM. The abject lack of news on that game indicates that it's either not much different from Sun and Moon, or there's no hype cycle for a reason. 

I'm also hoping there's Animal Crossing news too. Nintendo's really dropped the ball on updates with that

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and any more pandering to fire emblem and I'll riot


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm expecting some info on Pokemon Ultra Sun and Moon, Pokken, Fire Emblem Warriors, Odyssey obviously, and praying this is the direct where AC Switch is announced.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

amazonevan19 said:


> there better as **** be news on pokemon or else I'll probably not buy USM. The abject lack of news on that game indicates that it's either not much different from Sun and Moon, or there's no hype cycle for a reason.



Yeah just new forms, and very little other info other than that Cap Pikachu QR code things make it very meh so far if it will be as the regular sun/moon games. I mean I will probably preorder it from somewhere since I guess events and stuff will be there from when it releases unless they let it exist side by side and not ditching old sun/moon completely.

Also they better be open with if it's gonna be a New 3ds/XL only just to earn money when they could have made it less hard...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 11, 2017)

Either Animal Crossing Switch, or Mario Kart 8 Deluxe DLC announced during the direct. And i'll be one happy camper.


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2017)

USUM are coming around pretty soon, so I'd say news on the game is definite. 

I forgot about the Animal Crossing APP which is a complete bummer, I should be hyped about it not forgetting about it. More promotion was needed, so I hope we get some details. Not footage or anything.

I don't really mind if we get a new AC games but I don't think I'll buy a Switch.


----------



## Cress (Sep 11, 2017)

Quick predictions:

The announcement Tweet specifies the Switch and 3DS, meaning that the AC mobile game is most likely not going to be announced here.
Previously-mentioned Tweet did specifically mention Mario Odyssey however, so that'll most likely be the focus of the Direct.
FE Warriors comes out in a few weeks in Japan and there's still quite a bit that we don't know about it since they've only been focusing on revealing characters, so expect some stuff about that.
Arms' 3.0 update should have a quick mention. Hoping that some kind of new mode gets added!
Going along with Arms, maybe there'll be some quick mention of a Splat 2 update.
Pok?mon USUM _really_ needs some new info. I'm not interested in getting it but I feel bad for the people that are with this amazing lack of any news on the game.
Zelda DLC should have some kind of quick trailer or something.
Not expecting it, but MK8D DLC please!
If they are still planning on releasing Xenoblade 2 this year then they need to start acting like it.
Amiibos, amiibos, amiibos. Amiibos everywhere. Big amiibos, small amiibos, medium-sized amiibos. All the amiibos.
Not expecting any big game announcements from this random mid-September Direct.
VC on Switch, where u at?


----------



## Coach (Sep 11, 2017)

Let's all hope animal crossing isn't announced so I don't need to get a switch 

The direct will probably cover the new Mario game, Pokemon ultra sun + moon and _hopefully_ mk8 deluxe DLC to give Birdo, Diddy Kong and Dry Bones the spotlight they deserve - would be nice if this DLC released on the Wii U as well  Amiibo would be nice too, preferably Toadette I'm predicting a Pauline at some point (but probably not now since Odyssey wave 1 isn't out yet)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 11, 2017)

Coach said:


> Let's all hope animal crossing isn't announced so I don't need to get a switch
> 
> The direct will probably cover the new Mario game, Pokemon ultra sun + moon and _hopefully_ mk8 deluxe DLC to give Birdo, Diddy Kong and Dry Bones the spotlight they deserve - would be nice if this DLC released on the Wii U as well  Amiibo would be nice too, preferably Toadette I'm predicting a Pauline at some point (but probably not now since Odyssey wave 1 isn't out yet)


Dry Bones is in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. And i'm hoping for Toadette as an amiibo as well. And when I get it, i'll keep it in a special place and not on my amiibo shelf.


----------



## Warrior (Sep 11, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I can't wait to see my favourite game (_Bayonetta 3_) for the first time!



If my favourite girl comes out with a new 'do I can go 10 years without new animal crossing, kamiya, Please.....


----------



## apharel (Sep 11, 2017)

Oh so the rumors were right! I saw something about a developer alluding to a Nintendo Direct on the 13th a few days ago haha.

Personally I'm looking forward to Holiday Switch Bundle announcements, Fire Emblem Switch preview, new Monolith Soft game preview (the one they were recently recruiting people for), and ofc Animal Crossing for the Switch. xD


----------



## Drokmar (Sep 11, 2017)

I don't really know what I want to see from this direct... I guess I wouldn't mind some Botw dlc news (not that I have a Switch anyway).


----------



## JCnator (Sep 11, 2017)

The Japanese page of the Nintendo Direct explicitly says that there won't be any mobile news whatsoever, so that rules out the possibility of the announcement of the long-awaited Animal Crossing app for this presentation. Unless they follow up with an Animal Crossing Direct show soon after or show that app at tomorrow's Apple Event, we won't be seeing it anytime soon.

Source: http://www.japanesenintendo.com/post/165225480409


----------



## Coach (Sep 11, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Dry Bones is in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. And i'm hoping for Toadette as an amiibo as well. And when I get it, i'll keep it in a special place and not on my amiibo shelf.



Oops, my bad! I was thinking of another character that didn't make it into the game who I currently cannot remember


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 11, 2017)

Coach said:


> Oops, my bad! I was thinking of another character that didn't make it into the game who I currently cannot remember


Was it Funky Kong, Petey Piranha, Wiggler or Para Koopa Troopa? (screw Honeyqueen)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 11, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Was it Funky Kong, Petey Piranha, Wiggler or Para Koopa Troopa? (screw Honeyqueen)



ew screw those (except funky kong)
we need diddy kong and birdo back , smh.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

Kracko for MK8D DLC please

Also kinda long shot but would be cool if they made a Bayonetta port for the 3ds man. Be it 'new' only.


----------



## Rio_ (Sep 12, 2017)

Spoiler: I have made my predictions


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 12, 2017)

Makoto said:


> Spoiler: I have made my predictions


Ah I see they announce Ff X X-2 do a info drop on kirby, USM and others. Announce yo Kai watch 3, which I think is a localizations because it's already has a Jap version, then a bunch of stuff that won't happen!


----------



## Jake (Sep 12, 2017)

Makoto said:


> Spoiler: I have made my predictions



WHERE MONSTER HUNTER


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 12, 2017)

Makoto said:


> Spoiler: I have made my predictions



I doubt most of these will end up happening. Maybe something with ARMS and Mario Odyssey, but other than that, I can't really see anything else happening.


----------



## cosmylk (Sep 12, 2017)

eh, not really expecting them to announce anything,
I think they stated it was just about games coming out in the next few months.
I'd like some info on the AC app but eh, hopes are pretty low ; 77;


----------



## Rio_ (Sep 12, 2017)

Jake said:


> WHERE MONSTER HUNTER



On Playstation 4 



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I doubt most of these will end up happening. Maybe something with ARMS and Mario Odyssey, but other than that, I can't really see anything else happening.



I bet you 10000 bells that I get a bingo!*

*In the event Makoto does not have 10000 bells to give, she will pay you in cute animal pictures

nah but seriously, I picked a few things that were really out there just to make it more challenging  But most of those things aren't too farfetched... just not likely to happen all at once lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 12, 2017)

animal crossing in tags list

get hype maybe????


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 12, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> animal crossing in tags list
> 
> get hype maybe????



What's your source? The date isn't even right, unless this was from a previous year.

The stream's tags as of the 12th 20:43 BST are as follows:

Nintendo Direct
nintendo
play
play nintendo
game
gameplay
fun
video game
kids
action
adventure
rpg
Nintendo 3DS
Nintendo Switch


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 12, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> What's your source? The date isn't even right



pssst.... time zones

also https://twitter.com/aevanko/status/907477323447803904

Nintendo seems to have since removed a ton of the tags though, keeping only rather generic systems/company/direct tags in.  so take that as you will


----------



## Coach (Sep 12, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Was it Funky Kong, Petey Piranha, Wiggler or Para Koopa Troopa? (screw Honeyqueen)



It was Petey! I really like Mario Sunshine


----------



## oath2order (Sep 12, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I doubt most of these will end up happening. Maybe something with ARMS and Mario Odyssey, but other than that, I can't really see anything else happening.



Odyssey is confirmed.

I expect some more indie game stuff.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 12, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> pssst.... time zones
> 
> also https://twitter.com/aevanko/status/907477323447803904
> 
> Nintendo seems to have since removed a ton of the tags though, keeping only rather generic systems/company/direct tags in.  so take that as you will



Forgot that Japan existed.

Yeah, currently the Japanese tags are _任天堂_, _ニンテンドー_, _Nintendo_, _ニンテンドー3DS_, _Nintendo3DS_, _3DS_, _Wii_, _Nintendo Direct_, _Direct_, _ダイレクト_, _Video Game (Industry)_, _sv_nintendo_, _Switch_.


----------



## Jake (Sep 12, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I doubt most of these will end up happening. Maybe something with ARMS and Mario Odyssey, but other than that, I can't really see anything else happening.


I can see a lot more happening; Splatoon update, Pomemom USUM, amiibo, champions ballad trailer, kirby, and even a Xenoblade 2 release date happening.



milk.desu said:


> eh, not really expecting them to announce anything,
> I think they stated it was just about games coming out in the next few months.
> I'd like some info on the AC app but eh, hopes are pretty low ; 77;


They've always announced something new in a Nintendo Direct. They're not going to spend 45 minutes going over games we already know about,


----------



## queertactics (Sep 13, 2017)

[whispers] sinnoh remake


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 13, 2017)

queertactics said:


> [whispers] sinnoh remake



[whispers] we known nothing about usum so theres no chance on gods green earth than we are getting anything slightly sinnoh related other than maybe a z move or alolan form [close whisper]


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Sep 13, 2017)

If there's any justice in this cold, harsh world we'll see a glimpse of either Animal Crossing Switch or Smash4Switch


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 13, 2017)

Please if there's a god let there be Animal Crossing for the Switch
and maybe Pokemon Silver on virtual console? Been wanting that for ages since my cartridge is dead


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 13, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Please if there's a god let there be Animal Crossing for the Switch
> and maybe Pokemon Silver on virtual console? Been wanting that for ages since my cartridge is dead



Arent gold and silver already coming out on VC like next month


----------



## Soigne (Sep 13, 2017)

If I take 45 minutes out of my evening for this and I don't see anything worthwhile I will scream


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 13, 2017)

Oh boy, let's hope this is actually decent


----------



## Soigne (Sep 13, 2017)

Whooh I'm pumped about the 2DS XL color finally coming over


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 13, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Please if there's a god let there be Animal Crossing for the Switch
> and maybe Pokemon Silver on virtual console? Been wanting that for ages since my cartridge is dead



sliver coming later this month around the 20th


----------



## Lanstar (Sep 13, 2017)

I Saw no Animal Crossing news at all...

*Cries*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 13, 2017)

There was no Mario Kart 8 Deluxe DLC or Animal Crossing Switch. You shouldn't expect what you want in stuff like these.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 13, 2017)

R.I.P hopes of Animal Crossing


----------



## Coach (Sep 13, 2017)

My thoughts on the Mario Party game:

Ok, so I am a pretty big fan of Mario Party and this doesn't look too great. First - no wifi STILL. Second - just minigames? That doesn't sound too fun. Fans have wanted something like this for years, but with the actual boards too!!! Also, from just the minigames in the trailer I can tell that they haven't exactly picked the 'Top 100'. Coney Island, Chain Chomp Washing(?), The gun duel game and the photo minigame from 10 (just to name a few) aren't exactly what I would call 'best picks' at all! They're bland and ones that I would sigh if I got, leading me to believe that a majority of the unrevealed ones will also be boring. Wondering how they're handling the characters though, since there quite a few characters who only appear in one mario party, as shown below: 



Spoiler: All Characters



*CONFIRMED*
Mario
Luigi
Wario
Waluigi
Peach
Daisy
Yosh
Rosalina

*UNCONFIRMED*
DK
Toad
Toadette
Boo
Koopa Kid
Birdo
Dry Bones
Blooper
Kamek
Hammer Bro
Shy Guy
Koopa
Spike



I think I listed all of them. That leaves more characters unconfirmed than confirmed! My guess is that any character with character assets already (Anyone playable in Star Rush) will be in the game, and the others won't. Which would be a shame since Birdo and Dry Bones will be left out (Yet again!), along with other characters that are part of 'Mario Party history'

Edit: Oh, but at least this game _might_ lead to a Super Mario amiibo wave 3 (With Toadette, Dry Bones and Birdo)


----------



## sej (Sep 13, 2017)

no animal crossing :'(


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 13, 2017)

Did GF try to pick up the boncing ball by info droppings for usum?


----------



## Rio_ (Sep 13, 2017)

Bill ruined my bingo by not showing up


----------



## Cascade (Sep 13, 2017)

There's new map for Splatoon  I'm excited for this


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 13, 2017)

Imo, that was a pretty good direct. Only bad thing is that there's still no new info about botw dlc 2. Other than that, everything was ok and I'm glad to see the switch getting that 3rd party support. Definitely gonna get mario odyssey, LA Noire and some indies. 
Remember expect nothing, or you'll be set up for massive disappointment. Just take a look at twitter when you search for animal crossing. It will come in due time.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 13, 2017)

Leaked pic of me after this Direct:


----------



## Cress (Sep 13, 2017)

You got mail! said:


> Remember expect nothing, or you'll be set up for massive disappointment. Just take a look at twitter when you search for animal crossing. It will come in due time.



Basically this.
Why would Nintendo reveal a big game like AC or Smash in this random Direct when they could've done it back at E3? Directs are for revealing info for games that we know are coming already, or announcements of smaller games. The only way AC would've been mentioned in this Direct is if they announced a Switch port of Happy Home Designer or something similar.
I was still happy with the Direct personally.


Makoto said:


> *snip*
> 
> Bill ruined my bingo by not showing up


I'd cross off the Splat 2 update square, we have 2 new maps and a new weapon coming. Still no bingo sadly :/


----------



## Envy (Sep 13, 2017)

Does Nintendo even want me to want a Switch at this point?

That was one of the most boring Nintendo Directs I have ever watched.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Sep 13, 2017)

worst direct in a long time. Mostly things we already knew about. Ultra sun and moon are looking more and more like reskinned DLC every "update" and may be the first pokemon game I've skipped in a while. 

and most importantly...no Animal Crossing or Smash. I mean, I kind of didn't expect smash, but Nintendo's continued shunning of AC is getting pretty bad at this point.

*sigh* At least Odyssey looks good.


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 13, 2017)

amazonevan19 said:


> worst direct in a long time. Mostly things we already knew about. Ultra sun and moon are looking more and more like reskinned DLC every "update" and may be the first pokemon game I've skipped in a while.
> 
> and most importantly...no Animal Crossing or Smash. I mean, I kind of didn't expect smash, but Nintendo's continued shunning of AC is getting pretty bad at this point.
> 
> *sigh* At least Odyssey looks good.



It was most definitely not the worst direct in a while lmao


----------



## Rio_ (Sep 13, 2017)

I actually enjoyed this direct all things considered. Nothing major but still quite a few announcements I'm excited for! I know I shouldn't expect anything huge but sometimes Nintendo throws out surprise big announcements and it being 45 mins got my hopes up  
I thought maybe if I wished hard enough I could will Animal Crossing into existence 



Cress said:


> I'd cross off the Splat 2 update square, we have 2 new maps and a new weapon coming. Still no bingo sadly :/



As excited as I am (Kelp Dome <3), I consider "major" to be more along the lines of a new game mode, new weapon class, story dlc etc. Oh, and more hair. That'd be the biggest update of them all! I was expecting this kind of smaller update but I wanted to be more bold in my prediction


----------



## JCnator (Sep 13, 2017)

This Nintendo Direct presentation might be a little on the short side when it comes to unveiling new games and challenging our expectations, but it still has its moments of delight here and there. Here's some of the announcements that caught most of my attention:


*Xenoblade Chronicles 2 releasing on December 1st 2017*

I'm honestly surprised that they're releasing in North America this early, considering on how likely it would end up being delayed. Some may argue that Monolith Soft reused the engine from Xenoblade Chronicles X for the sequel, others might believe the title was being in development for quite a long while before Nintendo Switch was even announced.

Though, dragging the tutorial part for longer than it needed to was kinda unbearable.


*Mario Party: The Top 100*

Among one of the few surprise announcements of the Nintendo Direct, there's the Mario Party game that will remake 100 of the mini-games found in the first ten numbered Mario Party installments.

Despite the trailer solely focusing on these mini-games, there are indeed boards in this one as well, but we still don't have any information about them at the moment. I have a bad feeling they'll throw in generic boards instead of the boards from the past games.

Also, there appears to be more characters that might end up being playable that aren't shown yet. According to this non-official website, there are arts for Bowser, Donkey Kong, Toad and Toadette.


*Nintendo Arcades Archives*

So, they're bringing an arcade version for some of the NES classic games? Interesting. Mario Bros., Super Mario Bros., Balloon Fight, Ice Climber, Pinball, Clu Clu Land and Punch-Out!! are what they're bringing to Nintendo Switch eShop. There are certainly more arcade titles from Nintendo than what's being ported over, such as Donkey Kong and Donkey Kong Jr.

Since these games are only slightly different to their NES counterpart in most cases, I don't see myself being fully invested in them.



That's pretty much what I have in mind about tonight's Nintendo Direct. Keep in mind that I haven't seen many titles being released for Spring 2018, so another presentation would easily land on December or January.


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 13, 2017)

Wow, we actually got a character in FE Warriors that wasn't from Awakening or Fates. That was shocking.

It was obvious Nintendo was going to ignore Animal Crossing. (I have given up on it at this point.)

I think I might get the Goomba and Koopa Troopa amiibo, but I might not since I already want the Chrom amiibo.

I'm excited for Super Mario Odyssey. Nothing new there.

I'm VERY excited for Kirby: Star Allies, which is coming next Spring. It seems to be a reimagined version of the canceled Gamecube game. This might be one of the best Kirby games yet!


----------



## will. (Sep 13, 2017)

WHERE IS THE NEW ANIMAL CROSSING GAME IM 9999999% DONE WITH NINTENDO


----------



## Cascade (Sep 13, 2017)

New Animal Crossing= 2019

Trailer in 2018 and release at 2019


----------



## Jake (Sep 14, 2017)

i can't believe i woke up at 8am for this **** when i didn't even get home until 3am so i slept until 2pm to ease the pain

not the worst direct, but there really wasn't a lot that i cared about


----------



## Justin (Sep 14, 2017)

Jake said:


> i can't believe i woke up at 8am for this **** when i didn't even get home until 3am so i slept until 2pm to ease the pain
> 
> not the worst direct, but there really wasn't a lot that i cared about



Yeah I'm usually the guy who is like "it wasn't that bad you guys just had unrealistic expectations".... But this one was pretty underwhelming honestly.


----------



## cosmylk (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm pretty keen for the new 2ds xl I love me some pokemon balls.
also Dragon Quest Builder, but I wish they would bring out the Mario party top 100 for the switch with upped graphics, I loves the mini games.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 14, 2017)

no animal crossing wtf is the app coming out or not


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 14, 2017)

Was clear that they didn't say stuff about a new Animal Crossing, Smash Bros. and all the games people 
wanted to see there. Pretty sure there is a better chance for an announcement for game like these at E3 
2018 (if Nintendo doesn't make any special directs about it this year).

The highlights for me from that direct was that Poke Ball New 2DS XL (which I gonna buy) as well as Super 
Mario Odyssey. Kirby looks also good. 

About USUM: Don't know what I should say about these new Ultra Beasts, they looks more like abstract 
art then Pokemon, but thats just my opinion. Also nice that you can get a Celebi.


----------



## Jake (Sep 14, 2017)

Mochiguma said:


> About USUM: Don't know what I should say about these new Ultra Beasts, they looks more like abstract
> art then Pokemon, but thats just my opinion. Also nice that you can get a Celebi.



Ultra Beasts aren't Pokemon tho, they're supposed to look like that a they come from an AU.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 14, 2017)

Jake said:


> Ultra Beasts aren't Pokemon tho, they're supposed to look like that a they come from an AU.


Oh, ok then. Didn't know that as I never really cared for those Ultra Beasts at all.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 14, 2017)

The only thing I'm happy about is yokai watch update, and it's freakin 6000 blocks.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Sep 14, 2017)

Heyden said:


> no animal crossing wtf is the app coming out or not



Yeah...

I don't even want to play the darn thing, but the longer we go without any kind of news on the oft-delayed app + no news of the Switch release = the more nervous I get


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2017)

Woo, pre-purchased Pok?mon Silver on my Japanese 3ds now so gonna stare on it for week now aha. Worth it for the theme and Celebi code though I guess, dunno if I'm gonna redeem it on regular Sun or wait for the USUM release and keep it there (Yeah I could probably get Pok?bank I guess though but yeah if they are gonna let em exist side by side and only like do Pikachu cap event for USUM it seems a bit lol)


----------



## WeiMoote (Sep 16, 2017)

That Xenoblade bit lasted a bit too long.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 16, 2017)

_Minecraft New 3DS Edition_ is the most ridiculous thing I've seen in recent times.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Sep 16, 2017)

WeiMoote said:


> That Xenoblade bit lasted a bit too long.



Yeah. It looks really good, but whenever they demo it i always start losing interest. Maybe a bad sign


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm still on the fence about getting US&M :/

It doesn't seem that much different from S&M and imo, Sun and Moon are still pretty relatively new games.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2017)

Goyoku said:


> I'm still on the fence about getting US&M :/
> 
> It doesn't seem that much different from S&M and imo, Sun and Moon are still pretty relatively new games.



Yeah. IDK; I'm holding out hope.


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 19, 2017)

Goyoku said:


> I'm still on the fence about getting US&M :/
> 
> It doesn't seem that much different from S&M and imo, Sun and Moon are still pretty relatively new games.


You do know they've release a Pokemon game every year from black white 1 to oras? It's not strange to see a new one coming out one year after the first game of gen 7


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> You do know they've release a Pokemon game every year from black white 1 to oras? It's not strange to see a new one coming out one year after the first game of gen 7



He still does have a good point. IDK, it'll be really annoying if USUM don't have too much changed in them.


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 27, 2017)

I didn't even know this existed until today. Looked like garbage.


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 28, 2017)

oath2order said:


> He still does have a good point. IDK, it'll be really annoying if USUM don't have too much changed in them.



Mantine surfing will carry the whole game


----------

